# Spoilers and the like



## Morph Bark (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey there! I just came over from the Giant in the Playground forums and thankfully it appears that the coding tags are largely the same here with the same effect, except for spoilers.

On GitP, spoiler tags will make it so the spoilered text or image is hidden inside a grey box that only opens if you click "show". Over here, it appears spoiler tags will make the entire text black and surrounded by black as well, so that you need to highlight it to make it visible.

What I want to know is: is there a similar feature here that allows you to make the same grey boxes as on GitP? I mainly ask this because it would help keeping some massive stuff I'd like to post easier to look over.


Alternatively/additionally: is there an explanation anywhere for what all the tags here do? I see a couple on the posting page here that I've never seen before (like the OOC, PbP, GM, map, mention and d tags).


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 19, 2012)

Morph Bark said:


> On GitP, spoiler tags will make it so the spoilered text or image is hidden inside a grey box that only opens if you click "show". Over here, it appears spoiler tags will make the entire text black and surrounded by black as well, so that you need to highlight it to make it visible.
> 
> What I want to know is: is there a similar feature here that allows you to make the same grey boxes as on GitP? I mainly ask this because it would help keeping some massive stuff I'd like to post easier to look over.




You want the [sblock][/sblock] tags. They will give you the click to show box.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 19, 2012)

You mean....

[sblock]Like this?[/sblock]

In that case...

[sblock]Yes there is.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 20, 2012)

I am trying to remember the other one mentioned - where you have to highlight toe darkened block to read it. What is the code for that?


----------



## Darkness (Jul 20, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> I am trying to remember the other one mentioned - where you have to highlight toe darkened block to read it. What is the code for that?



This:

[spoiler]Message goes here.[/spoiler]


----------



## Umbran (Jul 20, 2012)

Morph Bark said:


> Alternatively/additionally: is there an explanation anywhere for what all the tags here do? I see a couple on the posting page here that I've never seen before (like the OOC, PbP, GM, map, mention and d tags).




Yes.  Scroll to the bottom of the page.  *All* the way.  On the left, there's a little box: Posting Rules.  In there there's a link saying "BB code is *On*". 

EN World: Your Daily RPG Magazine - BB Code List


----------



## Morph Bark (Jul 20, 2012)

Alright, that helps. Thanks guys.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jul 21, 2012)

Darkness said:


> This:
> 
> [spoiler]Message goes here.[/spoiler]




ah, that is what it was!

thanks!!


edit:

btw, I am surprised you didn't do this to me . . . . .

This:



Spoiler



Message goes here.


----------



## Lanefan (Jul 27, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> ah, that is what it was!
> 
> thanks!!
> 
> ...



And here all this time I thought people were just changing the text colour to black...

Lan-"but what do I know"-efan


----------

